# 24 or 28 inches,what does she really need?



## murf (Jan 30, 2016)

so, as a total snowblower newb,(I know my way round a shovel fo-sho) do I need a 24 or 28 inch cut? driveway will fit 5 vehicles nose to tail, 50" of county sidewalk out front, 30"run to the handicapped ramp for the Muth-n-law? I have a lot of old folks on my street that I will be tending to (at no charge, mebbe a beer?) so what do you seasoned folks recommend? im lookin at the not out yet HSS724aw HSS928aw both wheeled pull starters. I like the engine size on the 928,but is it TOO wide at 28?

thanks!


:feedback:


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

The full 28 inches is what she needs.k:k:k:k:k:


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

It's been over 8 years since I made that decision; but I found that my 26" MTD (branded under White Outdoor Equipment) had all the features I could expect in a machine intended for the HomeOwner: Electric Start; Headlight; Heated Hand Grips; and Heavy Lugged Tires. When I went up to 28", the price jumped . . . . and when I went down to 24", the features started to diminish.

That's my 2¢; and I'm still basically happy with my choice.

But the work you laid out sounds like you're borderline Commercial.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

"IF" off season, and when not in use, storage is not an issue, 28" would be my vote.


----------



## lillbear (Jan 5, 2016)

Depends on how much snow you get and if a 28inch bucket can get where you need to go with it. I would personally go for the 928 if it's in your budget and is able to go where you need to go. Also your mentioned ramps I would go with tracks before wheels for convenience of having more traction. You also mentioned helping elderly a track can climb stairs if you needed to
I got my first track machine in 30 year of having snowblower and don't think I'll ever go back to wheels. A lot of people say things about tracks but never actually owned one or used one for more then just a try. That just my opinion.
Either of the machine you mentioned are really good.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

seeing that price doesn't seem to be an issue and if you have room to store it I would get the 928, the extra hp won't hurt either


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

lillbear said:


> Depends on how much snow you get and if a 28inch bucket can get where you need to go with it.


This. Make sure the 28 inch width is going to fit where you need it to fit. Add a couple of inches for skids on the sides of the bucket and maneuverability. If price is not an object and the 28" bucket fits, buy it.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

murf said:


> so, as a total snowblower newb,(I know my way round a shovel fo-sho) do I need a 24 or 28 inch cut? driveway will fit 5 vehicles nose to tail, 50" of county sidewalk out front, 30"run to the handicapped ramp for the Muth-n-law? I have a lot of old folks on my street that I will be tending to (at no charge, mebbe a beer?) so what do you seasoned folks recommend? im lookin at the not out yet HSS724aw HSS928aw both wheeled pull starters. I like the engine size on the 928,but is it TOO wide at 28?
> 
> thanks!
> 
> ...


The 28" machine will get you done faster if there are no obstacles. If the driveway is occupied by vehicles while clearing, I would seriously consider a 24 inch. I have owned 28" machines a 26 incher (a good size but Ariens doesn't make this size anymore). 

I currently have a 24" unit and am very happy with the size for my needs (a 2000 sq. ft. Driveway occupied by 2-3 cars while I'm clearing). This machine gets between the cars and areas I was unable to access and had to shovel with my 28" unit. Also consider chute control ease when buying this will also save you time.

Good luck on your search!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Where is murrilin ?? 

I'd look for something with a differential or trigger steering depending on the strength of the lady in question.
The bigger the better so you're done faster and back in the house, IMHO.


----------



## yarcraftman (Jan 30, 2014)

I got the 24 inch simply because it was easier to maneuver around a car in driveway if parked outside. 

Also, for myself when storing the unit in the garage it is parked behind a car in storage for winter. So the extra four inches in width for me would have been too tight between the car and garage door. 

Like every other man though if I had a bigger garage then I would get the 28 inch


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

Who's actually going to be using the equipment ?


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Based on your driveway description, a 24" would do the job plenty and being very easy to maneuver would be preferred by a woman which we don't know her stature, nevertheless you also mentioned doing other laneways which we don't know the sizes and who will be the definite operator then a 28" may be the preferred option in this case. Good Luck


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Where is murrilin ??


Have a feeling it's Mary-land.


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

Bigger is always better. I don't understand why anyone blows between cars. I always clear in front of the cars, then move them so I can clean the areas around them thoroughly.

I would always buy the biggest (and most HP) you can afford. You can almost always figure out storage.

Mike


----------



## murf (Jan 30, 2016)

yes,no,no yes and no, hope i answered all the questions properly:icon_whistling:


----------



## murf (Jan 30, 2016)

1st,, a big thanks:icon-bow: to all the answers (i knew the title would make ya look!!) i will be using it as the Boss will be observing/critiquing me from inside the warm house, and i have plenty of room in the shed.Again, thanks for all the input, now i have to shovel and wait!!!


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

murf said:


> yes,no,no yes and no, hope i answered all the questions properly:icon_whistling:


Heyyyyy :smiley-confused009: yes,no,no yes and no?


----------



## PaulP (Jan 28, 2016)

Hey Murf..the HSS928aw is out! I found one...in NJ. ONE! That place I told ya bout has it! It is the NEW 2016 version. I also found the new 24" that somebody tried and and returned.....PM me if your interested in that one.

PaulP


----------



## murf (Jan 30, 2016)

does it look like this?


----------



## murf (Jan 30, 2016)

note, the light, chute control, different than what I saw and almost purchased


----------



## murf (Jan 30, 2016)

or does it look like this?


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

The 928 will get you done faster but use more fuel. The 724 will be more maneuverable and squeeze through gates easier (if that's a consideration). You have to decide.


----------



## murf (Jan 30, 2016)

thx sir, sage advice indeed!


----------



## don in nh (Nov 7, 2015)

Sounds like my situation. We have a handicap ramp with a 90* turn to the deck. I had to go with the 724AW to make the turn. It just clears. The autoturn feature is great and turns on a dime. Would have liked the 928 but the 724 works just fine. Haven't had any problems with traction. I store the snowblower on the deck and clean the ramp on the way down. So far I'm happy with my purchase. My last machine was an Ariens 520 because of the ramp. Did I say the autoturn is great.


----------



## murf (Jan 30, 2016)

so, ordered a HSS928AW yesterday, might see it in October ish (we don't get no snow in October roun hee-yah) thanks for all the help yawl!! got my durn shovels in a nice spot jus-n-case!


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Kind of late to chime in here but here are my 2 cents. 

I have a 24" machine which I used last year, it gnawed through everything that mother nature could throw at it, easy to move around but still not as easy as wheeled version would have been, I dont mind it at all as the tracks compensate for what they lack in maneuverability by being more planted on the ground and having more traction. 

Yesterday was the first time I got to use one of my 32" machines, the HS1132. After using it I found that I have a new favorite in the fleet . The 32" wide bucket made easy work of all my usual snow removal duties, then some and once finished I wanted to do more, I actually wanted to help more folks as the machine was a joy to use. Folks say that 32" is tough to move around as its bulky but I didnt find it any more work to use the 32" machine than the 24". 

If anything I got done in less than half the time that it would have taken me with the 24" rig. 

My advice would have been to go for the 28" as well as those were the only two options you wanted to choose from but if 32" was an option I would have chosen 32, good luck with the machine.


----------

